# Safe Use Of The King Arthur's Lancelot Carving Disk



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Some of you are likely users of this carving disk. I know I have looked at it a few times on Lee Valley's website. The following link tells of what can happen with this tool if not used properly.

WARNING - it's not for the squeamish


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, I guess that is why they always told us at work that a hand grinder comes with a guard and handle and that they are required for use along with a face shield. Two hands on the grinder for control. I'm often a bit deficient in the safety dept myself. That poor fellow might have been lucky to have survived his encounter.

Thanks for posting, it provides food for thought not just in grinder safety but other areas as well. I often try to ask myself, "how is this going to try to hurt me?" Being aware of potentials raises awareness and helps along with knowledge and real "not so-common sense".


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I start my chainsaw with the kickback bar locked and only when I'm cutting wood, is the bar unlocked. Ditto, I never run my grinder without the support bar installed. If I need to remove it to cut from the other side, I always switch it to the other side before I use it. The guy is lucky to still be alive!

Thanks for pointing out the safety issue with a grinder. Chainsaw kickback happens when the tip of the chainsaw catches in the wood fibers instead of cutting and the saw flies up. A grinder with a round chainsaw blade is always cutting with the tip of the chainsaw blade. It's got to be potentially dangerous in all directions.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The owner at Montana Tool said as I was looking at this attachment. "You can only operate this with both
hands firmly on the grinder, and be very careful." I repeated the caution to my son, fortunately he only got
a couple of lightly skinned knuckles. Like all tools, you have to know how to use it and respect it.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

It never fails, no matter how idiot proof you make something, there is always a bigger idiot. I have used this carving disk many times,* always with the guard and support handle* making sure the chain is facing the correct way for the rotation. It is no different than using a cutting disk, you just have to be careful and *read the instructions*.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I'm glad a few of you have found this link worthwhile. I just stumbled on it and thought "Holy ****" that guy is lucky to be alive ! I've had my fair share (some would say more !) of accidents but luckily nothing like this guy. For you chainsaw users out there, there are some good safety videos and pamphlets on that tool too that show what's possible when you bend the rules.

I think this guy's biggest mistake was not being circumspect when he first tried this tool. It's one thing for a Sam Maloof to do freehand bandsawing with only part of the workpiece touching the table, but it's not something a guy new to the bandsaw should be doing - maybe never.


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

wow just watched this and I have been wanting one of those for years and I still do but will respect it way more now we all have careless moments I hope the man heals up…


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm sure this is still very dangerous, but I would feel much more comfortable using it over the Lancelot carver

http://www.arbortech-turboplane.com/


----------

